# 1964 gto



## TheGoatFather1965 (Jul 30, 2017)

Hello, ive had this 64 for a while now and its an original gto her engine and transmission was lost a while ago and just sat in my garage for a while.

I spent so much time on my 65 GOAT i stopped working on the 64! 

Now im trying to restore it and get it back on the street.

The 65 is numbers matching.

For the 64 , im going to make it performance oriented.

I was planning on a 4 speed and a pontiac stroker , what do you guys suggest? Throw me some idea’s!


----------



## deanhickey (Apr 6, 2015)

What kind of budget are you looking at? you can get a butler crate starting over 10k for the basic and up. If you are going to do the engine or have it done locally take a look at the rotating assemblies to get some ideas.
https://butlerperformance.com/c-123...es-stroker-kits-400-blocks-406-495-cu-in.html Cast or aluminium heads the list goes on and on.

Bear and others have some good threads on their rebuilds and have more knowledge than myself. the great thing is you are free to do what ever you want/afford.


----------



## TheGoatFather1965 (Jul 30, 2017)

deanhickey said:


> What kind of budget are you looking at? you can get a butler crate starting over 10k for the basic and up. If you are going to do the engine or have it done locally take a look at the rotating assemblies to get some ideas.
> https://butlerperformance.com/c-123...es-stroker-kits-400-blocks-406-495-cu-in.html Cast or aluminium heads the list goes on and on.
> 
> Bear and others have some good threads on their rebuilds and have more knowledge than myself. the great thing is you are free to do what ever you want/afford.


The budget would be around 15k for the engine and transmission!

But im getting my engine built in butler as we speak actually but its for my 389.

Once the 389 is done im going to put it in my 65’ 

So then ill have a spare built 455, which i think im going to drop in my 64. 

I want to purchase a stroker kit for the 455 however i dont have good machine shops locally who’d install it for me and do the clearancing and overbore.


----------



## deanhickey (Apr 6, 2015)

if your looking for an engine builder/machinist let people know what part of the country you are in and they might be able to recommend some one or give you feed back once you have found someone. You might be surprised I was able to find one in the rural ares of Maine. Would go local if possible in case there is an issue with the build. I have read about very unsatisfactory outcomes from people who have shipped an engine across country only to to find a subpar build on return of the engine.


----------



## TheGoatFather1965 (Jul 30, 2017)

deanhickey said:


> if your looking for an engine builder/machinist let people know what part of the country you are in and they might be able to recommend some one or give you feed back once you have found someone. You might be surprised I was able to find one in the rural ares of Maine. Would go local if possible in case there is an issue with the build. I have read about very unsatisfactory outcomes from people who have shipped an engine across country only to to find a subpar build on return of the engine.


Actually im currently located in the middle easy thats why i havent asked! 

But true if its machined locally i could deal with any problems if there were any and its way faster!

Its basically between two options,

Getting the 455 a stroker or getting a new short block all together.

The more logical one seems to be the 455 but im still looking at my options!


----------



## TheGoatFather1965 (Jul 30, 2017)

deanhickey said:


> What kind of budget are you looking at? you can get a butler crate starting over 10k for the basic and up. If you are going to do the engine or have it done locally take a look at the rotating assemblies to get some ideas.
> https://butlerperformance.com/c-123...es-stroker-kits-400-blocks-406-495-cu-in.html Cast or aluminium heads the list goes on and on.
> 
> Bear and others have some good threads on their rebuilds and have more knowledge than myself. the great thing is you are free to do what ever you want/afford.


They have some great engines but they’re busy at the moment with a little over 8monthes lead time which is why im considering other options!

Does anyone here had an engine built by sandoval performance?

I think ill order a 455 (474)ci stroker and start from there!

Im hoping to get 500HP/TQ 

Im going to try and get some aluminum heads as well.

A perfect combo would be that power and dual Quads!


----------

